# Can't Access internet through router?



## JaymeNYC (Dec 1, 2007)

Yesterday I had to change the modem I use and I can't connect to the internet using the router now. The router is a wired Linksys BEFSR41 ver. 2.1 and the modem is a Ambit SpeedStream U10C018. When the Modem is connected directly I can get an IP fine but when its connected to the router I always get a 192.168.1.101 IP. Is there an extension I can delete or something that will work so I can get an IP Address through my router or anything else I can try? In Network Diagnosis I get green lights for Built-in Ethernet, Network Settings, ISP but Internet and Server are always red saying "failed". Any Suggestions?


----------



## MisterMe (Dec 1, 2007)

With the router inline:

Power down your modem.
Wait 30 seconds.
Restore power.


----------



## gsahli (Dec 2, 2007)

>but when its connected to the router I always get a 192.168.1.101 IP.<

That part is the Normal behavior of a router. You are supposed to get a local-only IP address from a router.
Have you set the router up for connection protocol, etc? Instructions from the ISP?


----------



## Satcomer (Dec 2, 2007)

Please learn what a home router does. It takes an WAN (Wide Area Network) IP and use NAT (Network Address translation) to make an internal set of LAN (Local Area Network). When you bought the router your ISP did not know. So follow these steps:

1. *Read the included router manual!*
2. As MisterMe pointed out, follow his steps.
3. In the router manual there is section to show how to log into the router (with you browser of choice) by typing 192.168.1.1 in your browser. The manual will give you a username and default password information.
4. Log into that router.
5. Make sure the router is getting a WAN IP (Wide Are Network) from your ISP.
6. Change the default password and username. REMEMBER your Changes.
7. Enjoy making the one IP your ISP gives you to connect several devices in your home. Plus enjoy the added security benefit of NAT, it's not perfect but it is afirst step in internet security.


----------



## Kees Buijs (Dec 3, 2007)

What IP number does your router get from the modem. This information can be obtained in something like the STATUS option on the router.

Sometimes the router gets the same range from the modem as it uses. In that situation you get a loop and access to the internet hangs).

If you do not get proper information from the modem, you maybe need to set some information in the router to build the connection to your provider (like a fixed computername). You can try to contact either LINKSYS or your provider for this, they both will know if some information is needed.


Good luck, Kees


----------



## fyrfighter (Dec 16, 2007)

I'm a new MAC user; I have a MacBook with the Leopard OS.  I can access the internet via wireless access at home and at my office where I have unsecured networks using Linksys "G" routers.  At our fire station, we recently installed a Linksys WRT100 "N" router and secured the network with WEP.  I cannot access the internet with this network; I have entered the network key.  I get a very weak signal from this router even if I'm in the same room.  My Mac goes between not being able to gain access or I'll be able to log on only to have it become slower and slower until it locks up.  We initially had the router secured using WPA and I still had the same problem.  The PCs have had no problem logging on; what's up with my MAC?


----------



## Satcomer (Dec 17, 2007)

Did the MacBook come with Leopard? Did you install Leopard via Update or another install way?

Some people had success by doing one or another of these suggestions:

1. Go to the folder /System/Library/Extensions/ and drag the files (while holding down the command key while dragging) AppleAirport2.kext & AppleAirportFW.kext. Then immediately restart.

2. Go to System Preferences->Network, Advance tab the in TCP/IP and turn off IPv6.

3. Download the program Onyx and cleat the system caches. Restart.

I hope one of these steps might help. Good Luck.


----------



## fyrfighter (Dec 17, 2007)

My Mac Book came with the Leopard installation disc; I installed it to upgrade from Tiger.  Thank you very much for the suggestions; I will give it a try and report back with the results.  Thanks again.


----------



## Kees Buijs (Dec 17, 2007)

fyrfighter said:


> My Mac Book came with the Leopard installation disc; I installed it to upgrade from Tiger.  Thank you very much for the suggestions; I will give it a try and report back with the results.  Thanks again.



Do you have more computers using wireless to access the internet. It looks like either the wireless card in the mac, or the wireless part of the router is bad. The signal of the router should be excellent in the same room with direct sight to the router with a few meters distance. If signal is weak, this is bad and indicates a hardware problem in general.


Good luck, Kees


----------

